# Jack Results



## swampdaddysbbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anybody know what's going on down South? Any information yet?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 27, 2007)

swampdaddysbbq said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what's going on down South? Any information yet?



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=11593


----------



## Unity (Oct 27, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Probably won't get any results for at least another hour. Probably longer.
> 
> I have some friends cook there. I hope they have some great luck. But then again they have skill on their side.
> 
> ...


I don't know, but I think the young lady might be wearing BTGG's hat.  :P 

--John  8)


----------



## Finney (Oct 27, 2007)

Too bad all those guys could get was a "cardboard" woman. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 27, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Too bad all those guys could get was a "cardboard" woman. :roll:



I've been known to eat cardboard!


----------



## Finney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike.

Congrats to all involved.  It's an honor just to get to go.
Doesn't make you a winner   .... but it's an honor.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats to everyone who made it in to the Jack. That in itself is quite an achievement. I'm sure there was not a huge diffrence in points from top to bottom. I know I didn't see everything, but everything that came across my table was absolutely amazing. I want to congratulate Moonswiners for such an accomplishment, so many other teams didn't even make it there but to win it all is something to charish for life. You have experienced something only 17 other teams have ever experienced. Way to go!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats to our boys!


----------

